# homemade deer attractants



## 4looking

PLease post what your homemade attractants are.

Here is one:
Take a plastic jar of peanut butter and cut the bottom out. Take the lid off and use a drywall screw, fasten the lid to a tree or post about 3 feet off the ground. Screw the jar onto the lid, and you have an instant attractant with peanut butter.


----------



## hoyt 07

Mollasses or salt on stumps is a good one.


----------



## bsites9

search for "deer candy" someone posted that 2 seasons ago i think. i made some one time. seemed like it would be a great attractant.


----------



## hntnksn

cherry kool-aid sprayed on vegetation


----------



## 4looking

Apple cider spray around the stand

Another method that attracts deer is mixing peanut butter, brown sugar and molasses to a consistency that is thin enough to drip in blobs off a spoon, but thick enough that it is not able to be poured. If weather permits, dig a shallow hole and pour the mixture into it to serve the deer

2 ounces anise oil, 1 ounce pure vanilla and 1 tablespoon peanut butter. Keep it in a small sealed container and dab liberally on a 4" strip of cloth. Hang the cloth over a limb within shooting range of your stand"


----------



## hoyt 07

anyone have the link for the deer candy I searched and didnt see it? How well does the kool aid work? I have also heard spraying vanilla flavoring on trees and stuff around your stand works.


----------



## BowmanPa

hoyt 07 said:


> anyone have the link for the deer candy I searched and didnt see it? How well does the kool aid work? I have also heard spraying vanilla flavoring on trees and stuff around your stand works.



I just tried the Koolaid deer lick. 
2 lbs powered sugar
2 lbs baking soda
2 lbs of mineral salt or table salt
3 packs of Grape Koolaid

Here are some pics, I only had the camera out for about 3 weeks and had over 200 pics on the card.

http://www.hagshouse.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=41648&st=0&p=314319&#entry314319


----------



## Maxtor

BowmanPa said:


> I just tried the Koolaid deer lick.
> 2 lbs powered sugar
> 2 lbs baking soda
> 2 lbs of mineral salt or table salt
> 3 packs of Grape Koolaid
> 
> Here are some pics, I only had the camera out for about 3 weeks and had over 200 pics on the card.
> 
> http://www.hagshouse.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=41648&st=0&p=314319&#entry314319


 Unfortunately we can't view the pics without being a member there.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

just wondering if using peanut butter and stuff like the koolaid mix would be considered bait? 

its legal in VA to use stuff like buck jam Cmere deer and the like but you can't use salt licks and piles of apples and stuff like that. 

I got a hot spot I wanna try this yr for bow season and been looking at legal methods of attractants.


----------



## Crackedlimb

Sorry to say but any kind of baiting in Va. is illegal. Other then food plots, all other products must be removed from the woods by Sept. 1.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

Is the Cmeer Deer and buck jam and stuff considered baiting or attractant? 

Only thing I have every used is doe in estrus, and some vanilla spray. So looking at what my options are other scents.


----------



## 4looking

When you talk about Deer Candy you say mineral salt...is this trace mineral salt? 
What works the best table salt or mineral salt?


----------



## AlexG.

Krypt Keeper said:


> just wondering if using peanut butter and stuff like the koolaid mix would be considered bait?
> its legal in VA to use stuff like buck jam Cmere deer and the like but you can't use salt licks and piles of apples and stuff like that.
> I got a hot spot I wanna try this yr for bow season and been looking at legal methods of attractants.


Really? It's legal? ummmm can you point me to where it says in the regs that you can?


----------



## AlexG.

Krypt Keeper.... you might wanna rethink your methods...

It is unlawful for any person to place or distribute food, salt, minerals or similar substances, to feed or attract deer from September 1 through the first Saturday in January, both dates inclusive. Nor, upon written notification by Department personnel, shall any person continue to place or distribute any food, salt, mineral or similar substances for any purpose if the placement of these materials results in the attraction of and/or feeding of deer. No part of this regulation shall be construed to restrict bona fide agronomic plantings (including wildlife food plots) or distribution of food to livestock.


----------



## upserman

For those that are using the homemade deer candy how often to you have to refresh it?? Also does one the the salts work better then the other?


----------



## bsites9

it's illegal in Va to use any bait after Sept. 1st. 

And as for the "Deer Candy" - I couldn't find the old post either. But like I said, i made it once, and it consisted of using 

Apple Cider
Peanut Butter
Moloassas
Brown Sugar

Cooked it all down to where I could fairly easily pour it into a bucket of Corn and mix it up. The mixing part with the corn is tough, but it eventually got all the way through. Then just dumped the corn on the ground.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

See learn something new everyday. Been hunting almost 20 yrs in Va and never knew all that Cmeer deer and stuff were illegal. Never have used them before but was actually curious about attractants this bow season after not getting anything with a bow for the last 3 yrs. Thanks for the PM Alex. also. 

I knew people who used corn feeders and salt licks had to have their stuff gone by Sept 1st but never did think about the other stuff. 

Funny how the shelves are always filled with it at stores yet, yet its illegal to use it. :dontknow:


----------



## spflugradt

4lokking make sure you are not using that in MO. Most of that stuff is against the law in the state of MO, this was copied from the MDC website.

Deer may not be taken with the use of dogs, bait, electronic calls, electronically activated calls or live decoys. Scents and minerals, including salt, are not considered bait, however, mineral blocks with food additives are prohibited. An area is considered baited for 10 days even after complete removal of the bait. It is illegal to place bait in a way that causes others to be in violation of the baiting rule.

The following was also copied from the MDC code booklet (available anywhere that a hunting/fishing license is sold and online).

(G) With the aid of bait (grain or other feed
placed or scattered so as to constitute an
attraction or enticement to deer). Scents and
minerals, including salt, are not regarded as
bait, however, mineral blocks with food additives
are prohibited. An area is considered
baited for ten (10) days following complete
removal of bait. Hunters can be in violation
even if they did not know an area was baited.
It is illegal to place bait in a way that causes
others to be in violation of the baiting rule.

I personally have been told that basically all that means that anything other than salt is illegal. Although the wording is a bit open to minerals, pretty much everything else is out of the question.

Steve


----------



## 4looking

I don't hunting over the bait site or put any bait out to take a deer....I'm trying to get some good pictures of the deer in my area. I hunt over in IL. A state that has big nice deer :smile:

Thanks for point that all out Steve


----------



## atjunkie

OK, Sept. 1st. we got that. Now how about some recipes.


----------



## Deer Hunting Do

For actual deer lure/attractant made from real deer, do a search on the Internet for "Johnny Thorpe". He has several DVD's out that show you how to make gland lure from deer and other animal glands. The "buck lure" works like a charm. I think you can find the DVD's over at alanprobst.com.


----------



## Jhorne

bsites9 said:


> it's illegal in Va to use any bait after Sept. 1st.
> 
> And as for the "Deer Candy" - I couldn't find the old post either. But like I said, i made it once, and it consisted of using
> 
> Apple Cider
> Peanut Butter
> Moloassas
> Brown Sugar
> 
> Cooked it all down to where I could fairly easily pour it into a bucket of Corn and mix it up. The mixing part with the corn is tough, but it eventually got all the way through. Then just dumped the corn on the ground.


Why go though all that trouble when deer will eat corn with nothing on it?


----------



## bsites9

Jhorne said:


> Why go though all that trouble when deer will eat corn with nothing on it?


i have no idea


----------



## awall3322

Krypt Keeper Im not sure if it would be the same in VA but up here in WVA I was told by a DNR officer that a bait is something that the deer can consume........So if you sprayed cmere deer on plants and it dried then it would be something they were actually consumeing. So I would think it would be just as leagal as using any type of deer pee or the like.


----------



## Crazy Pat

*Issue*

The thing I keep seeing here is that people are applying koolaid, mollases, or vanilla to their corn. Where I hunt, you don't have to do anything to your corn. It will always be gone in three days. No matter how much you put out. I'm looking for cheaper methods to feed these deer as this gets expensive. Especially, if you have multiple stands to bait. Can I just pour Koolaid on stumps and be done with it? If so, will the hogs come too? I'm certainly not interested in baiting hogs. I have enough problems with them as it is.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak

Got this recipe off the Georgia Outdoor forum It is for Homemade scrape mix
Puree 2 apples into as fine a liquid as you can,
add 1 cup ammonia to the apples.
Fill the remaining gallon jug with your regular urine. 
The guy who posted it has tons of pictures with deer hitting his scrapes. I have made this myself in a half gallon using a half cup ammonia and 1 apple and it smells exactly like the buck urines you buy in the store. Find an existing scrape or make a mock and add about 3 ounces to it to start. then add about an ouce every time you are near the scrape.


----------



## Naemion

I called the indiana DNR the other day and they said that baiting is putting out for consumption anything that the deer can eat that is not part of the natural habitat. Meaning if you hunt the edge of a corn field, you can knock down sme of the corn to make it easier to eat, but can't add anything to it. But you can't put the corn in the woods because the corn does not grow in the woods.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak

here is the link to where I got the recipe for the scrape maker from.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=44237&highlight=mock+scrape+bucks


----------



## Naemion

I'm gonna try it...my wife is gonna kill me...


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak

Try to get her to urinate into also, a mix of doe and buck urine.


----------



## woodsman70

this was my first year trying this stuff so far so good ,the deer are eating the stump I poured it no . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeV-crCQ3X0


----------



## jrdrees

Corn, apples, mineral lick (50lb) from Tractor Supply, all you need.


----------



## tim1676

BowmanPa said:


> I just tried the Koolaid deer lick.
> 2 lbs powered sugar
> 2 lbs baking soda
> 2 lbs of mineral salt or table salt
> 3 packs of Grape Koolaid
> 
> Here are some pics, I only had the camera out for about 3 weeks and had over 200 pics on the card.
> 
> http://www.hagshouse.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=41648&st=0&p=314319&#entry314319


Nice link, you have to be a member to view the pics


----------



## flyin2jz

ive actually messed corn up by mixing buck jam apple and other stuff on it. It rotted and the deer never touched it. I now only use corn in a spot to get the does to the area for the rut. I dont hunt over it just gives me a doe count. I have only got a couple pics in 3 years of bucks coming into the corn and i only get one pic of them, meaning they arent there to eat just smell for does


----------



## gunslinger32244

BowmanPa said:


> I just tried the Koolaid deer lick.
> 2 lbs powered sugar
> 2 lbs baking soda
> 2 lbs of mineral salt or table salt
> 3 packs of Grape Koolaid
> 
> Here are some pics, I only had the camera out for about 3 weeks and had over 200 pics on the card.
> http://www.hagshouse.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=41648&st=0&p=314319&#entry314319


What size koolaid packs are you using? I have seen some that make 2 quarts and others that make multiple gallons.


----------



## Campshaw

*Cheap homemade deer attractant*



4looking said:


> PLease post what your homemade attractants are.
> 
> Here is one:
> Take a 2 pound bag of powdered sugar an syrup any kind of syrup poor the whole bottle in a bucket or good size bowl with the powdered sugar mix it with an egg beater for about 30 minutes then go find a log about 3 ft long pretty good size one an spread it on top the deer will eat through the log no joke an it's only $4 good luck man


----------



## brewergb

Crackedlimb said:


> Sorry to say but any kind of baiting in Va. is illegal. Other then food plots, all other products must be removed from the woods by Sept. 1.


it aint illegal if u don't get caught


----------



## Ehunter42

It's still illegal. If you don't get caught it just means you don't get punished. Unless you believe in Karma.


----------



## tanner_boyd30

woodsman70 said:


> this was my first year trying this stuff so far so good ,the deer are eating the stump I poured it no . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeV-crCQ3X0


Do you think peanut oil would be a good substitute for the cooking oil?


----------



## coilguy

kool aid ........ interesting


----------



## MikeSea

Good stuff here.


----------



## bowbender300

Kool aid also works good as an attractant for all you bear hunters.


----------



## DoubleLung22

Rice Bran = Deer Love it so keep this a secret !!!


----------

